# Who can tell me about this dog?



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

SG Grando Mecklenburger Buffel - German Shepherd Dog

He is a very impressive looking dog with only an FH (advanced tracking). Is his bloodline known for tracking ability? If you know about this dog can you tell me about his pedigree and what the dogs in it bring to the table? I see many of the dogs have FH titles. Is this bloodline used much today? If so, is it used in police / SAR dogs? 

I do not have a pup prospect that I am looking at, I am just trying to learn more about the different lines that make up our breed.

Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well hello . Why do you ask about Grando who is long long ago not of this world anymore?

I bred to Grando , one of his first north american breedings - first Canadian breeding to a ddr dog - they did not even have any provisions for registering a ddr dog - but I did it anyway .

here is my breeding pedigree Carmspack Mocca Yeulett - German Shepherd Dog

Go to my web site and you will see black sable Mocca's black brother Keno -- opening my web site . Here he is a young dog - about 10 months -- at which time he was chosen by Toronto police k9 , who along with his older half brother Tell were the founding dogs of the unit .
Keno and Tell had the same mother - Tetley.

He was the type of dog that I was after . Very similar body type to what I had and have . 
I had good information - videos on the old vhs , and first hand accounts , and good dog-sense information from his owner Mike Zenobia , who was a police officer , trainer and liked a certain type of dog which was not exactly "sport" .
I know that Grando's sire Bac was a police dog in Chicago area - knew that friend Joe Kuhn had to go "fix his wagon" and then he was okay - just an attitude adjustment , sort of took advantage of handler being in the beginning.

anyway Grando -- the litter -- dam Tetley very important part of the equation . I know the pedigree data base shows "no information" I have information , that mother line was something I was working on since 1975 - 
Any way Tetley's sisters Stash, Jasmine and Salada were RCMP SAR cert and the only male TomBrown was a RCMP service dog who died from injuries during an arrest .

Tetley was my female . Her sire was a working police service dog Rallos . Ruth Yeulett had Stash and Salada (16 years almost 17) .

From that combination of Grando to Tetley we got Keno , PD metro Toronto PD , Razor 5 substance Narcotic, Mocca (breeding female) ....... I would have to open my binder to account for the accomplishments of the litter - all working in some capacity - the binder has been put away - it is after all some time ago .

Are the lines alive and keeping the tradition -- yes -- the progeny of MOCCA (representing Grando x Tetley) are alive and well and deliberately built upon each and every generation . They are --- examples Police dog Agro 

Carmspack Agro - German Shepherd Dog - click on Jinga and Kimarli , alive in Sumo Carmspack Sumo - German Shepherd Dog --- see black Sabrina - (her sire Chilkoot is a PD as is her brother - superior tracking )
see Carmspack Fancy - German Shepherd Dog my female who is on PDB see her brother Blast Birch-Bark Hill who is ready for Uran tracking but has to do his TDX first - more than ready . Brother Badger working every bit as good -- 

The lines are imbedded in Carmspack . Each generation is selected for natural instinctive tracking and hunt search -- genetic obedience ---- . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

adding Carmspack Chunko SchH 3 - decoys choice -- "very real dog " comments from several judges and decoys to that affect (brother to Simon).
Simon is sire to Blast , Badger (another super tracker !) and PD Gore.

Chunko http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=630855


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your input Carmen. I was hoping that you would chime in. I thought about sending you a PM but I wanted others who may have had knowledge to be able to comment if they were interested. 

I saw this dog on Leerburgs list of pedigrees. I know that E.F. has wrote about his distaste for Fero dogs and has a list of strong working lines that either predate Fero or that just have no Fero in them. It seams to me that working lines today are saturated with Fero. Don't get me wrong, I love the Nick and Yoschy dogs, I am just interested in learning about non Fero dogs, who they are / were and what they bring to the table. 

My interest is in learning about bloodlines that bring both clear-headed power and biddability to the breed. Real working lines with the stability to be police or military dogs yet be able to be social and long lived family companions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember when this dog came over here. True black sable. Like how he was bred, but don't remember anything else about him (glad Carmen posted). 

Take a lot of what E.F. says with a grain of salt.


----------

